# New off road park in wilmer alabama



## Matt1000 (Oct 24, 2016)

The name of it is 217 Offroad park they do have a facebook . I have not been yet but I talked to guy and he said it's 80 acres an obout 15 acres is shallow water and mud . I think he said it's $10 per person to get in. If anyone is In mobile alabama area and wants to go this saturday or Sunday let me know I plan on Goin this weekend to see what it's all about.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds cool. If you go throw up some pics and let us know how it was.


----------



## Matt1000 (Oct 24, 2016)

Will do


----------



## Matt1000 (Oct 24, 2016)

Well wasn't there long enough to take pics it's not worth the time trails way to small. Not cleared it was just a bad time we left within a hour


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That sucks. Maybe it will get better with time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

